# Iview 754 tpc



## dlynn

Sigh........i bought this tablet...seems like a nice tablet...till its time to download the firmware to update it. Its a winar file that extracts to a winzip file. its an img. file and winzip cannot open it. i don't know what else to do as i'm not getting any help from the Iview customer service. How do i open this image file. i tried putting onto a micro card and rebooting...didn't work either. this has been a frustrating couple of weeks. Does anyone know how to open a img. file so i can upload the firmware?


----------



## Elvandil

Chances are that you don't want to open any img file. It is a disk image of some sort, either CD or floppy, most likely.

Not sure why you are doing this, but flashing firmware is a dangerous process. It can make a machine unusable (and unfixable sometimes). Find good and thorough directions and follow them explicitly if you don't want to end up with a paper-weight. This is NOT a trail-and-error learning process. It's more like landing a 747 for the first time - it's the real thing already. You need to do it right the first time and every time.


----------



## dlynn

Its the drivers for the tablet. The instructions on the manual tell you to go to the website and upload the firmware and of course you follow the directions, which i have no problem opening. i wish they just had sent a cd with the stupid drivers.


----------



## dlynn

so can i get some help about the problem now,know all about the dangers of flashing but dont have much choice. How do you open an img. file if winzip will not open it. i've tried other apps for opening, it will still go to the winzip to open becos once its been unpacked with winar its a winzip file.


----------



## PanthyrLee

You need their LIVESUIT (yes it's really spelled like that) utility. If you extract the .rar file there is a really horrible-quality .xls with instructions for updating, but it doesn't tell you where to get the utility. To do that, there is a link on the same page where you got the firmware, which leads here: 
http://iviewus.com/newsRead.php?id=67&catId=257
Their site is very very slow.


----------

